#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > General Discussion >  >  Which qualities in men attract women the most?

## Moana

Hello Guys!


Be honest, straight men: You all want to know what women want. Luckily, a bunch of scientists have wondered the same thing. types of studies are often small and frequently rely on self-reported feelings in a lab, which may be different from how women truly react in real life. 

LADIES! Which qualities in men attract women the most?

----------


## Bhavya

If a man respect women and treat women in his life with,respect,care and dignity that kind of men attract me the most. I have a immense respect for them.

----------

